# Aqua Soil - should I use this brand?



## Nic Nev (24 Feb 2022)

Hi all

I'm new to aquarium aquascaping and planted tanks. Although I have started with a small 25lt tank (six weeks ago)  to experiment with. I'm now ready to move onto my 50lt and 100lt that I plan on turning into ripariums (hopefully).

First off I was planning on following a thread on here  (Dirted Planted Tank - A how to Guide) by Tim Harrison. So my choice of substrate would therefore be: Westlands Aquatic Compost and Irish Peat Moss 50/50 mix.  I had to order the Moss Peat online at quite a high price and found It difficult to locate the Westlands brand of Aquatic Soil but found this at my LFS






As Quoted on another website selling this brand 
"Aqua Soil is specially formulated for healthy, strong aquatic plants.
It contains sterilised loam and grit to allow safe cultivation of submerged plants in ponds, rock pools and all garden situations.
Low nutrient levels are an important feature of aquatic compost which is used for planting pond plants to avoid raising nitrate levels in the pond which could cause green water problems."

Any one had any experience with this soil? At first glance it looks good to me and I've not seen other brands specifically stating low nutrient levels that will help to avoid raising nitrate.  I'm keeping fish so need to be sure. I guess that would mean maybe I would need to add something, but what (bone, fish meal)?

Also I have expanded clay pebble that I would like to add in meshed bags mixed with moss peat under the soil to add height were needed. I hope I'm on the right tracks.

I have neutral hard PH 7.0 water out of my tap and my first attempt at a planted  tank (25lt) with John Innes No. 3 compost has sent my PH over 8.0. So I thought I need to go in another direction.

Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nic Nev (27 Feb 2022)

Anyone please!


----------



## sparkyweasel (27 Feb 2022)

Sorry, I don't know the brand in your pic. If it's good for pond baskets it should be fine for tanks.
Westland works for me, there are lots of sellers online.
hth


----------



## Hanuman (28 Feb 2022)

Any reason why you are not going for dedicated aqua soil like Amazonia or the like?


----------



## Conort2 (28 Feb 2022)

I’ve used it in the past with no issues.

Cheers


----------



## Nic Nev (28 Feb 2022)

Thanks for the replies


sparkyweasel said:


> Westland works for me, there are lots of sellers online.


I did try to get Westlands but couldn't find a supplier that delivers at anywhere near a reasonable price. Also I like to use what I can get locally if possible just in case I run short.


Hanuman said:


> Any reason why you are not going for dedicated aqua soil like Amazonia or the like?


Price I'm afraid, I have multiple tanks to do and just couldn't afford it. Hopefully I can make it work.


Conort2 said:


> I’ve used it in the past with no issues.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Conort, I feel a little more confident now. Did you mix with Moss Peat like others have suggested on there?


----------



## Hanuman (28 Feb 2022)

Nic Nev said:


> Price I'm afraid, I have multiple tanks to do and just couldn't afford it. Hopefully I can make it work.


Good reason!


----------



## Conort2 (28 Feb 2022)

Nic Nev said:


> Nic Nev said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Conort, I feel a little more confident now. Did you mix with Moss Peat like others have suggested on there?
> ...


----------

